# Puppy Willow's Getting Bigger



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

My Little Cherub
At Home


















Fav Toy - Pyramid









I love this Face









On Her First Walk


















xxxx


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

omgggg :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Where have those 2 inches extra of legs come from..!!

She is SO beautiful!! I love her 'happy' face on your bed!!

The second photo (headshot) she looks JUST like Sir Rupert in the face, and she has crinkle ears too, do they go really crimped when they get wet?!

She's so pretty! How is she coming along training wise??

:001_tt1:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

RachyBobs said:


> omgggg :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Thanks she is my little star!



Tinsley said:


> Where have those 2 inches extra of legs come from..!!
> 
> She is SO beautiful!! I love her 'happy' face on your bed!!
> 
> ...


I love her happy face! Yeah when shes wet it looks like ive given her ears a perm.
Training wise she is great, started puppy classes. She knows sit, down, stand, sit stay and her down stay is coming along, oh and roll over as well but wish I hadnt taught her that cos thats why shes struggling with the down stay I think, she just rolls over instead of staying!!
Her heel work and recall is excellent, she came back to me after starting to chase a cat this morning.Good girl.
Just hoping the more I do now will help us through adolescence!!Cos its a bit too good to be true at the moment.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> I love her happy face! Yeah when shes wet it looks like ive given her ears a perm.
> Training wise she is great, started puppy classes. She knows sit, down, stand, sit stay and her down stay is coming along, oh and roll over as well but wish I hadnt taught her that cos thats why shes struggling with the down stay I think, she just rolls over instead of staying!!
> Her heel work and recall is excellent, she came back to me after starting to chase a cat this morning.Good girl.
> Just hoping the more I do now will help us through adolescence!!Cos its a bit too good to be true at the moment.


That's brilliant 

The more work you do now the better she will be when she is all grown up! Whilst Rupert is a prat with his recall, its just when there is an animal and he stops listening, aside from that he comes when called perfectly. He went through a phase of refusing to sit/lie down or do anything unless I had food, but now he is maturing he is much more willing to please than when he was a few months younger :lol:

She is truly gorgeous, can't believe how quick she is growing up!! She sounds a real smart cookie with all this training too! How is the RR coming on?

xx


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

awwww she is so cute :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> She is truly gorgeous, can't believe how quick she is growing up!! She sounds a real smart cookie with all this training too! How is the RR coming on?
> 
> xx


Horrible little dog  Ha ha no she is cute in some ways but she's a pain.
I was going to start a thread on her actually cos I don't like what the trainer has said about her problems they say she is being 'dominant' for everything she does, I just don't buy it I dunno what to think 



marmite said:


> awwww she is so cute :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Thank you, I will try and put some more up later


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Definitely do a thread, people on here can advise quite well  xx


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

OMG she is absolutely gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

:001_tt1: she's gorgeous!


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Ahh shes got so big. She is stunning.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh wow, isn't she beautiful.
I think I'm in love <3
x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow one very cute looking puppy,xxxxx


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_one word really........BEAUTIFUL_


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> My Little Cherub
> At Home
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry just caught up with this thread.
She is so cute,dont you just love them
She has grown so quickly.hmy:


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

she's really sweet


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

willow is sooooooooooooooooooooooo cute i wanna steal her away from ya


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Stunning, Absolutely stunning!! :thumbsup:

.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

That is a ridiculously cute puppy how old is she? :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> That is a ridiculously cute puppy how old is she? :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


She's 10-11 weeks old in them pics and 13 weeks old now. Its gone so quickly!!!

Thanks everyone for your comments  xxx


----------

